# CHENNAI | Projects & Construction



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chennai* (former name, Madras) is the capital city of the Indian state of Tamil Nadu. Located on the Coromandel Coast off the Bay of Bengal, it is a major commercial, cultural, economic and educational center in South India. According to the provisional results of 2011 census, the city had *4.68 million* residents making it the sixth most populous city in India; the urban agglomeration, which comprises the city and its suburbs, was home to approximately *8.9 million*, making it the fourth most populous metropolitan area in the country and 31st largest urban area in the world.

Wikipedia - Chennai

-----

*Chennai Projects & Construction*

Some of the projects coming up in Chennai -

*ADD Albatross* | 168m | 50fl | APP


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hiranandani Palace Gardens* | 28fl x 4 | 27fl x 4 | 16fl x 6 | U/C



ceeznic pirate said:


>


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Akshaya Abov* | 38fl | U/C












ceeznic pirate said:


> Work started - Pillars at right (TVH Ouranga Bay @ background)


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hiranandani Upscale* | 36fl x 1 | 31fl x 1 | 28fl x 7 | U/C



murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by mshreedhaaran
> *


----------



## oppraveen (Dec 23, 2021)

Hiranandani Palace Gardens is a excellent project.


----------

